# WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!



## Bremsklotz (24 Februar 2010)

Ich habe die neue Firefox-Version 3.6 installiert. Nun kann ich meine Mailtexte in WEB nicht mehr lesen. Das Textfeld ist leer. Ich habe mir zwar gestern damit geholfen, indem ich die Mail an eine andere Addy weiter geleitet habe, das kann aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.
Eben habe ich noch mal was ausprobiert, die Mail nämlich in einen Ordner abgelegt, da zeigt er mir den Text dann an !!!
Jetzt verstehe ich nur noch "Bahnhof".

:wall:


----------



## peter999 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Kann es sein, dass du versehentlich im flaschen Forum gelandet bist?


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Nein, wieso? Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man Fragen wie meine nicht mehr stellen darf.
Wo bitte, sollte ich mich denn hinwenden?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Nicht ärgern. Ist es nicht wert. 


> Nun kann ich meine Mailtexte in WEB nicht mehr lesen.


Was meinst du damit? Den web.de Mailzugang über das Webinterface?


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*



peter999 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du versehentlich im flaschen Forum gelandet bist?


Ist zwar OT, spricht aber nix gegen allgemeine Lebensberatung. Vor allem, weils ja hier im OT-Bereich steht


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Es gab eine Störung bei web.de:
WEB.DE Status

Nebelwolf


----------



## peter999 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Nur zur Klärung: ich fand den Beitrag unter "Allgemeines" und dachte eben, das der Beitrag versehentlich falsch gelandet ist. 
Danach wurde er hierher verschoben oder habe ich jetzt etwas durcheinandergebracht?  grübel


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Es gab eine Störung bei web.de:
> WEB.DE Status
> 
> Nebelwolf



Danke, inzwischen ist das Problem behoben anscheinend behoben worden, das war aber keine kurze Störung, sondern eine länger andauernde, deshalb kam ich ins Grübeln.

@Peter,
mein Beitrag war wohl nicht in der richtigen Rubrik, im richtigen Forum schon. :-D
Kein Problem, offen gestanden tue ich mir mit der geänderten Forumssoftware schwer (ich weiß, sie ist schon länger so, deshalb schreibe ich auch kaum noch etwas).


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2010)

*AW: WEB zeigt meinen Mailtext nicht mehr an !!!*

Ich habe seit heute auch das Problem!


----------

